# Epson Stylus CX6600 Scan Problem



## appla_2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi! I've a scan problem with my all-in-one printer. The message is:AppName: file.exe, AppVer: 1.0.0.1,ModName: esui.dll, ModVer: 2.3.0.1, Offset: 000622f1
I already reinstalled the driver for the epson scan and I also reinstalled the hole printer. It's possible to scan to the SD Card but not to the pc. The other functions of the printer are working very well.
My system is XP, 80GB, 1024RAM, 128 graphic card. The printer is conected with USB.
Does anybody can help me? Thank's a lot!


----------



## pbullous (Feb 16, 2005)

*Epson scanner (CX6400) and esui.dll error*

I have had exactly the same problem with my Epson scanner (CX6400). I have emailed Epson support for a fix, but havn't had a reply yet. I have also tried re-installing the printer / scanner software and continue to get the same error. I think this must be a fairly recent occurence because I haven't seen much about it on internet searches. Also I have sent off error reports to Microsoft every time the scanner refused to work, so they should hopefully be examining those by now! It works OK from my other O.S. which is Linux SuSe Pro 9.2, so it's not the scanner or printer - it's definitely something to do with an update to windows.
Anbody else have this problem and / or know of a fix?
Regards.
PJB


----------



## appla_2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for you answer. I could solve the problem. I just made a system restoration back to the time when the scanner worked properly. I also found out that the scanner worked with my grafic programm.
I don't know if an update of the windowssystem was the problem or an installation of an other software. 
The epson support was not a great help. They just gave me the advise to install a new driver (but I had the new one already installed). They final recomendation was to call a pc specialist. Isn't that helpful? :laugh: 

Best regards, appla_2000


----------



## GordMacDonald (Jan 22, 2006)

I had the same problem with the epson cx4800 all-in-one

I uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them to no avail. After a few attempts, I did the following:

1) uninstalled the scanner from add/remove progams in the control panel
2) unplugged the usb connection
3) rebooted the system
4) went into the registry and removed the references to the scanner in HKEY_CURRENT_USER->software->Epson.
note - I only removed the scanner entries not the entire epson key.
5) rebooted the system and reinstalled the drivers

The scanner came up like a charm

Gord


----------

